

Ask HN: Is anybody getting a new Google search results page? - unwantedLetters

I just noticed that I'm getting a completely new search results page. Are other people seeing this too?<p>There is a voice search option (that is much more prominent - never noticed it before) and the page looks a little bit cleaner to me.
======
ggchappell
Still have the old one here. Screenshot for comparison:
<http://imgur.com/r9SSm>

New version has less colorful icons, dividing lines traded for whitespace,
some colored backgrounds, and a smaller Google logo.

A really strange change you might not have noticed: you searched for hacker
news and got "About 94,200,000 results". I did the same thing and got "About
20,300,000 results". What's up with that?

It gets weirder. I'm not signed into my Google account. If I sign in, then I
get "About 20,200,000 results". Sign back out, and it's 20,300,000 again.

------
unwantedLetters
Here's a screenshot: <http://imgur.com/Dgh7A>

